

Traveler's still seek the human touch and expertise from Travel Agents - KatelynOSh
http://www.tnooz.com/article/not-dead-yet-why-the-old-school-travel-agent-isnt-going-anywhere/

======
duaakshay
Excellent article and thanks for sharing!

The new bunch of travel websites has not attempted to create a human process
flow to help travelers plan holidays. The approach so far has been mostly
transactional e.g., offer information on individual questions vs. tackle the
whole trip (mentioned in the article as well).Those who did not start off
doing so have sadly shifted to aforementioned model going to the extreme of
posting hotel options on the first city page. Revenue pressure, I understand,
but no one is really looking for hotels before they decide where they would
like to go.

Want to tell you about WanderShip. Something we've been working on for some
time now. We've designed it to be the most human flow for planning a trip. And
yes it tackles the whole trip, and not only answer individual questions.

As for personalization, no one, not even a travel agent, will recommend
restaurants or hotels as well as a friend who knows you for a long time. So
WanderShip is not completely human, but probably does as well as a travel
agent.

If you're interested, check www.wandership.com

